

Strange Loop conference - freaking awesome. - puredanger
http://strangeloop2010.com/calendar

======
youngnh
For $150, this conference is unbelievable.

Guy Steele giving the keynote on day one, Douglas Crockford talking day two.

Bradford Cross from Flightcaster, Chris Houser (Clojure), Jeff Brown (Grails),
Kevin Well (analytics lead at Twitter) it's story-time with some of the
world's greatest programmers and problem-solvers.

------
ogoldberg
Looks very cool.

